# Your Personal Fuel Economy



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't know how many of you keep track of your fuel economy but I do just to see what my car gets. I use http://www.fuelly.com it basically calculates it for you, I put my info into my mobile when I'm getting fuel, it has both metric and US measurements. I've missed some fuel ups because I used to write the mileage on the receipts but I have a whole bunch somewhere I never put in. Either way here is mine from my 1998 3.2L petrol Chrysler Concorde LXi. 


My mileage is currently 21.4mpg or 10.99 liters per 100 kilometers thanks to a few highway trips. What is yours? I used http://www.easysurf.cc/cnver4.htm for conversion


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I usually check my mileage after each fuel stop, and the consumption is generally around 18 - 19 kilometers per liter, or 45 mpg.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

2000 Honda Accord 1,8L petrol - between 8,0 l (nice warm weather, motorway only) up to 9,5 l (winter, mostly city) per 100 km (about 30 to 25 mpg)


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

i fullfill the tank almost each time to the top, so i can easily calculate my consumption, what i am doing.
this year's average was between 5,44 and 6,02 l/100km. that would be cca 43-39 mpg.


----------



## transport21 (May 6, 2009)

Fuel quality can vary which can affect MPG. Typically over 700km on a tank usually for me.


----------



## TrueBulgarian (Jun 20, 2009)

x-type said:


> this year's average was between 5,44 and 6,02 l/100km. that would be cca 43-39 mpg.


Same for me, between 5 and 6 l/100km. That's, of course, only when I am using my car. I often use public transportation or walk on foot, so then my fuel consumption would be even lower.


----------



## niterider (Nov 3, 2009)

~40mpg urban
~60 mpg, open roads etc...rising to 75 on 1+ hour trips if I lay off the speed keeping it down to 60mph/100kph


----------



## strandeed (May 31, 2009)

roughly 22 mpg (uk) or 12.8 litres/100km mixed driving with my 4.0 litre V8

This cold weather isn't helping

I do get 30 mpg+ on the motorway though


----------



## TheFlyPL (Jun 21, 2007)

niterider said:


> ~40mpg urban
> ~60 mpg, open roads etc...rising to 75 on 1+ hour trips if I lay off the speed keeping it down to 60mph/100kph


Scooter ??


----------



## sirfreelancealot (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's what I get from our personal fleet:

1999 VW Passat 1.8T (20V turbo petrol - 150bhp). Rated at *34 mpg *combined but I can usually average *37-38 mpg.* My personal best from a single long journey, sticking at 55-60mph was *47 mpg.*

1997 Audi A6 2.5TDi (5 cylinder 140 bhp). Rated at *46mpg* combined but I can usually average *50 mpg*. My personal best was *63mpg* on a 350 mile trip to Brighton using motorways and driving at 70 most of the time. The long sixth gear made that possible.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

TheFlyPL said:


> Scooter ??


Imperial Gallons probably. (4.54 L)


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

40-42 mpgs (honda)


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't track mileage consistently, but I reset the trip odometer at each fill-up and can usually go about 300 miles between fill-ups and buy, maybe, 9 gallons. (According to the manual, I have a 14-gallon tank, but I think they're lying. Or else my low-fuel-warning light is being alarmist.) So I guess that's over 30 miles a gallon. In a 2002 Mitsubishi Lancer which I use mostly for highway or suburban/country driving at off hours; I live five blocks from work so I walk...don't drive much in the city and hardly ever in rush hours, thank God.
I just observed on the fuel prices thread that having the heat on has a noticeable effect on mileage - did Philadelphia to Washington and back yesterday, it was cold, and I needed to fill up at about 270 miles and it took over 10 gallons.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

> (According to the manual, I have a 14-gallon tank, but I think they're lying. Or else my low-fuel-warning light is being alarmist.)


My car has that problem. According to the manual, it has a 50 L tank, but when I'm ¾ empty, I can still not get more than some 28 L in it, while there should be some 37 - 38 L.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

^^
That's because there is a reserve level (i'd say about 10L in your case) which is not indicated on fuel gauge.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Thats normal whatever your car says your tank capacity is you should never been filling up that.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

I-275westcoastfl said:


> Thats normal whatever your car says your tank capacity is you should never been filling up that.


What annoys me is, it always takes over 100 miles to get from full to three-quarters, about that much to get from three-quarters to half, then go another hundred and the warning light'll come on 5and the needle will be well below a quarter) when it seems to me I should still have another quarter-tank, and thus about 100 miles. So do I pull over at the next station after the light comes on or keep on for a bit....?


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

I took this photo a few months ago 










I have the digital indicator, and it's a bit more accurate, but I'm still not totally sure so I don't risk it. Last time I still had a few bars left and fit about 37 L (tank is 50 L). Light comes on when there are like 2 bars left.

Economy is about 9 L / 100 km (city driving).


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Penn's Woods said:


> What annoys me is, it always takes over 100 miles to get from full to three-quarters, about that much to get from three-quarters to half, then go another hundred and the warning light'll come on 5and the needle will be well below a quarter) when it seems to me I should still have another quarter-tank, and thus about 100 miles. So do I pull over at the next station after the light comes on or keep on for a bit....?


Yeah they do that to make you think you are getting better fuel economy. You have to know your car to say for sure how far you can go. For example my car has a computer that says Distance to Empty that's what I go by.


----------



## niterider (Nov 3, 2009)

TheFlyPL said:


> Scooter ??


large diesel kay:


----------



## Trilesy (Dec 26, 2007)

2006 KIA Optima - in this cold weather I only average 24 mpg (even on highway), although this car is rated at 24 (city)/34 (highway). That sucks. 

I used to have a Ford Escort with a small tank of just 10 gallons and I would push it to the limit every time (when the pointer was like at "0" for a while) and a few times I filled up close to 9.9 gallons, which means I was close to stalling. It's hilly where I drive, so I found a way to know how much gas I have left by checking the fuel gauge pointer when I drive uphill. Even if it's at "0" on a flat surface I check it when I'm going uphill and if it's moving up just slightly I know I can still make it to the gas station.


----------

